# tax rates and credits - only minor changes



## Brendan Burgess (13 Oct 2020)

Full time worker on minimum wage
USC Ceiling from 20480 t o 20687 

394 to 398  for Employers PRSI 

SElf employed = €150 rise in earned income credit 

Dependent relative tax credit increased 

Working from Home -


----------



## cally1990 (20 Oct 2020)

FyI


Usc band 2 is slightly slightly increased 
This was due to the min wage increase so those on min wage wouldn't move into band 3 for a small portion of their earnings and nullify the wage increase so band 2 has increase to keep people at 2 percent. This will impact all workers.


----------

